# Reds in the evening



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

Hit Dickinson Bay for a couple hours before dark. After dark the mesquitos would carry you away. managed 2 reds kept one at 23" other 18" released and two dink trout. bait is thick with the drop in water temp. starting two get into the fall pattern
outgoing tide
se wind around 15
topwater


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

*Have I Mentioned Lood out For Pelicans*

Fished again 9-28-13 and lost a couple reds. The hooks on the zara pups are not that strong. Had one bend the hook in-ward, thats a first. I did not land any reds and lost a couple nice trout.

Fished this evening 10-3-13 and landed 4 trout undersized and released. I had a real nice red about 27-28 inches right to the net and one of the hooks broke(zara-pup)

Then the Pelican got my dads spook--he could not reel fast enough..lol
Anyway he ate it and was hooked right in the mouth. Nothing else two do 
but reel him in..bwaaa Got it to the pier and just about had it out and the line snapped...ahhhh It is swimming off and flapping its wings and one of the hooks snags its wing..It is a gonner for sure my dad said.
Well we can put the boat in the water and get him I said..Yeh
So we did, lowered the boat and went after him. He could not fly but was swimming pretty good. Finally got him cornered and netted and into the boat. I grabbed the bill and removed the hook, little damage them my dad held its mouth shut while I got the hook out of its wing. Little more work involved there but got er done. 
It flew off and seemed ok... I joked if we had some spray paint we would have tagged it...Anyway LOOK OUT FOR BIRDS !!!
We drifted a couple times and caught a couple dink trout but spooked the reds.


----------

